# An opinion is needed



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Guys here is a pic I would like to ask you about. I'm interested how it is seen on LCD screens I mean on laptops and panels.. I'm interesting in brightness especially as my CRT dispaly provides quite dark view. 
Is that fine light or too much?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2009)

It really looks great too me, I don't think it's too much at all.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 29, 2009)

Just on my dad's laptop, looks fine!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2009)

Completely OK in terms of brightness and contrast - but the frozen prop is a bit off-putting 

MM


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks great on my monitor as well Wurger. It might be just a touch light but it still looks good.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2009)

It's looking great on this LCD! (KDS Radius 17")

Image is sharp and the Colors are warm


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks good to me. You'll like the next SAMI magazine I send you..there's a big article on that particular aircraft.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

It looks a little washed out on my LCD, but mine is real bright.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

OK. Thank you all for the info. 

Looking forward to that Paul.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2009)

The white looks a little bright on my laptop (but then I run it pretty bright anyway). Otherwise looks good (except for the frozen prop )


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2009)

By frozen prop you mean the one without any movement around don't you?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2009)

I see. THX.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks great here Wojtek!


----------



## A4K (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks good to me my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2009)

THX.


----------

